# Anti-NS - Skewb



## u Cube (Mar 1, 2019)

So as a sarah's advanced user, there are some pretty bad cases for step 2, like Z perm with peanut. So naturally, I learned an NS alg for one of the two cases, then I tried learning an alg for the other one. For some reason, I couldn't learn the alg easily and I kept having to relearn it, but I found something quite interesting while trying to find my own alg for the case. I found that I could use the same alg as case one, but then cancel into pure pi and it flows really nicely. Recently I also learned about Anti-CLL on 2x2 which lets you solve a diag bottom layer and you then use the opposite CLL of that case to force diag on top and you then just have to cancel into R2 F2/B2 R2. Does anyone know if this is possible on skewb where you eliminate half of the NS algs to force pure pi? Do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## Skewbed (Apr 9, 2019)

I don't think that doing a better alg and two sledges is worth it when you can just use an NS alg.

It might be useful if you don't want to learn as much algs, I guess. I might try it to see if it is helpful in learning.


----------



## u Cube (Apr 11, 2019)

Skewbed said:


> I don't think that doing a better alg and two sledges is worth it when you can just use an NS alg.
> 
> It might be useful if you don't want to learn as much algs, I guess. I might try it to see if it is helpful in learning.



Yeah this definitely won't be an NS replacement but it could help people who don't want to learn all the algs


----------



## CarterK (Apr 12, 2019)

There are ways to do these cases with 5 sledges, but pure pi can be pretty fast (I can do it sub .5). I guess you could use it, but literally just learn the alg. I can't even think of other cases where this might be useful.


----------

